# Picture of a sativa?



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of a sativa? 

I have been smoking for years, but didn't realize there was all this variety. From the descriptions of the types of highs on this forum, I think I am partial to sativa (I prefer an 'up' buzz).

Right now I am growing white widow (indica if I read things correctly) plus some mystery seeds that I got 'free with my purchase' of the white widow seeds. Anyway, I am hoping that my mystery seeds are a sativa strain, but I'm not sure how to tell the difference. But I keep reading threads by people that say things like "your plant appears to be an indica".

Is there some obvious visual difference that someone can describe? 

Thanks,

Rehab


----------



## Hick (Mar 3, 2007)

imdicas, "traditionaly" grow short, compact and have wide. thick leaf structure. Indicas flower to maturity in roughly 8 weeks.
Sativas predominately grow tall and spindely with very narrow leaves. Sat's can take up to 14 weeks to mature, after flowering is induced.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey thanks, Hick. I am pretty sure I am growing all indicas. This is my first grow, but from what I have read, I can get more of a 'sativa-like' buzz if I harvest on the early side. If I'm off base, please advise cause thats what I'm planning to do. Thanks,

Rehab


----------

